
Privatize the Interstates - mbroshi
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trumps-best-deal-ever-privatize-the-interstates-1498605231
======
mbroshi
TLDR: Government makes trillions by auctioning off the interstates, and uses
the money to fund a universal basic income. Should be equally popular for both
free market and socialist sorts.

~~~
IanDrake
Should be unpopular with folks that can do math.

Basic imcome would cost 10 trillion dollars a year. I doubt our roadways could
be leased for that much.

If they were, they'd be prohibitively expensive to use.

~~~
gozur88
Also, the price of everything shipped by truck goes up, so it's essentially a
tax. If you're gonna raise taxes, raise taxes instead of trying to sneak it in
like that.

There are arguments for private roadways, but "source of income for the state"
isn't one of them.

